
The Unofficial Hacker News FAQ - weinzierl
https://jacquesmattheij.com/the-unofficial-hn-faq
======
pleasecalllater
> Though it shouldn’t be the case, but there definitely seems to be some
> evidence for it disagreeing with prominent HN’ers that have a large number
> of fans is another way to get downvoted, that shouldn’t happen but there is
> definitely evidence for it.

This makes me sad. I have experienced that... so I just stopped placing such
comments here. The toxicity of the community is just too high here. You can
either agree with the crowd, or be forced to leave. Your experiences or
arguments don't matter.

~~~
BrandoElFollito
I have the same feeling regarding the meta group on Stack Overflow (and some
other prominent ones).

There is so much hatred, looking down on people who ask a question that I
decided to never get back there anymore (and the two bugs I found are lost).
This is truly a toxic environment (and apparently happy with that).

What I find amazing is that many of the people who behave like 4 yo playing in
the sand when in meta give fantastic answers on the regular site.

------
minimaxir
This appears to have been posted in response to my list of undocumented Hacker
News features
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16437973](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16437973)).

This FAQ is from 2011 and reading through it, I'm not sure how much is
applicable in 2018, or not otherwise covered in the current FAQ/Guidelines.
Hacker News has changed a lot since then. (particularly after Paul Graham
stepped down)

------
xaedes
This is from 2011 and contains broken links (in section "How do I know if my
comment has been replied to") and links to (now) malicous sites (in section
"how do I search Hacker News?")

